# Tiny black flys



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, we are getting tons of tiny black flys in our villa, any ideas how to get rid of them?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Tons of tiny black spiders?


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Whenever I've had tiny flies I've always found a piece of fruit somewhere! Be it a spill of apple juice, an abandoned apple core, banana skin or even a rotten potato rolled behind the fridge...with 3 kids this happens at least once a year....I've never found it immediately but it's usually turned up! 

My friend had a deluge around a plant, so she repotted......thinking that someone had discarded juice in the pot or something! It worked.....


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

They're everywhere at the moment. They're the annoying little fruit flies. Don't leave any food about, try and clean and bleach all work surfaces, clean the drains.

We have them and they're so hard to get rid of. One thing that works quite well is take a bowl and put some fruit juice into it, cover it with cling-film, then punch some little holes in the top. The flies will go in, but won't be able to get out. You can watch it fill up and chuck it an replace every couple of days.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Choco, I'm trying that right now but with cut fruit, oranges, but it don't seem to be working great. God there are tons of them, anyone know a company that can come? There mainly in kitchen, but even now whilst typing this sat in lounge there all over. So annoyed.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> They're everywhere at the moment. They're the annoying little fruit flies. Don't leave any food about, try and clean and bleach all work surfaces, clean the drains.
> 
> We have them and they're so hard to get rid of. One thing that works quite well is take a bowl and put some fruit juice into it, cover it with cling-film, then punch some little holes in the top. The flies will go in, but won't be able to get out. You can watch it fill up and chuck it an replace every couple of days.


Gasp. I have the same issue .... Trying to keep everywhere extra clean altough I hate bleach smell. will try your remedy as well


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

little flies? we had some monster hornet thing in my son's room this morning.
It was only marginally smaller than a flying hamster!
managed to steer it out.. i think it headed off to the airport to re-fuel.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Get yourself some friendly geckos!


----------



## pokietotes (Mar 12, 2013)

Apple cider vinegar! I get them occasionally from leaving tomatoes out in the fruit bowl (tomatoes get mushy in the fridge!) and a cup of apple cider vinegar left out gets rid of them for me within a couple days.


----------

